# MEDION Monitor geht nicht an ...



## BlackAir (9. Dezember 2012)

Huhu Leute, 

mein Monitor ist vor kurzem kaputt gegangen und ich habe von meiner Oma nen Ersatzding gekriegt, auch wenns nicht HIGH-End ist, für den täglichen gebraucht reichts.
Naja nun habe ich aber nen Problem.
Ich habe den Monitor ganz gewöhnlich angeschlossen und probiert es anzumachen, ging leider nicht. Beim einstecken in die Steckdose, leuchtet "On" kurz auf und erlischt wieder.
Ich habe bereits verschiedene Kabel und verschiedene Steckdosen zum ausprobieren versucht, leider immer das selbe Ergebniss. Beim Transport kann eigentlich auch nichts passiert sein, da es wohlbehütet und mit polster bedenkt verpackt war.

Der Monitor ging bei meiner Oma noch an, beim anschließen zuhause leuchetet kurz ON auf. Das ist eine Zeitspanne von 20 min.

es geht um einen Medion MD30422PV.

liebe grüße


----------



## JBX (10. Dezember 2012)

Medion hatte zumindest vor paar Jahren bei den Monitoren große Probleme mit den Kondensatoren (in dem Fall ELKOs). Die waren nämlich minderwertig und liefen nach 2-3 Jahren aus. Dadurch verlieren ELKOs aber Kapazität. Führte im Endeffekt dazu, dass die Bildschirme nicht mehr angingen.

Das mag jetzt vlt. blöd klingen, aber versuch den hinteren Teil vom Bildschirm (also da wo die Elektronik, speziell das Netzteil sitzt) mit einem Föhn warm zu machen. Für 1-2 Min. einfach den Föhn in die Lüftungsschlitze halten. Sollte der Bildschirm dann angehen sind es definitiv die ELKOs. War damals bei meinem 19" Medion so  Funktioniert deshalb, weil die Kapazität wieder etwas zunimmt.

Die ELKOs kann man tauschen oder wenn du keine Ahnung von Löten/Elektronik-Grundwissen hast lieber tauschen lassen. Wird beim Elektro/TV-Service 20-30€ kosten. Versuch es selbst bloß nicht selbst zu tun, wenn du dich nicht auskennst! Im Netzteil der Hintergrundbeleuchtung sind lebensgefährliche Spannungen, auch wenn man das Gerät vom Netz getrennt hat!


----------



## BlackAir (11. Dezember 2012)

Hilft leider nichts :s naja ob ich für son altes Ding noch 20€ ausgebe, ist fraglich, da kauf ich mir doch lieber ein neuen :s


----------



## Painkiller (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du uns gleich ein Kapital nennst, können wir sofort weiterhelfen!


----------

